# Wanted to have a lil fun..



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I know alot of us dont have pictures on our profiles..but do you ever kinda create how you think the person would look, just off what they say...

wELLLL. I posted some ideas of how I think some yall look 

*This is only fun, so if anyone gets get offended..I will delete this thread quickly*..I dont know any of the people pics I posted...Just random ppl of the internet

*Shimmie*- seems really chic, really sophisticated..Someone who is a neat freak.but who has a antique style with a modern twist. This is how i think Shimmie would look in real life. She seems like someone who does random things most people wouldnt do, like if she was driving along the countryside she would stop to pick flowers or something. She seems like she would be the backbone of her family 









*Leala*-She seems really laidback. Like the type who would go jump in the beachwater fully dressed just because she wanted to  She seems like a go with the flow type of person. She also seems like she has lot of wisdom and she is the type of friend you call when you need advice on anything. She also seem to be quiet but very observant soaking everything in. This is how I think Laela would...








*Iwanthealthyhair*- seems like she is someone who is quick on her toes. Who is very detail oriented. Someone who is a home body and loves to be at home. Someone that it dont take much to please or make happy. A simple girl but with complex thoughts..This is how I think she would look







*Nice & Wavy* seems like she was who was always called "old woman in a young girl body" , meaning she has always been mature for her age, she seems like someone who maybe appear to be stern but has a heart of gold and is really sensitive..









*Health&Hair*- seems stright to the point. She seems like some who doesnt like to beat around the bush, but she seems like someone when she loves someone she loves hard. She seems loyal and trustworthy. Someone who could hold a secret forever...








I will be back with some more! These is just a few thats was on the top my head..

And i like i said, this is how i IMAGINE yall, i could be dead wrong!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I know alot of us dont have pictures on our profiles..but do you ever kinda create how you think the person would look, just off what they say...
> 
> wELLLL. I posted some ideas of how I think some yall look
> 
> ...




Wow... this is so cool.   Thanks for making me 'thin' 

Your description of me is well, it's right.  At least from what many others have shared.   And I would stop and pick flowers from off the road, I love them just that much.   I am definitely a neat freak.  Drives my family crazy.   

Okay, I'll be back a little later with my impressions.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is a fun thread!!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, this is fun. You are on it.


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2011)

This is fun.. you do have me down to a T   That's how I imagine Health&Hair as well..nice photos. 

Here's mine, though she hardly posts anymore...

*SND411* She looks like this to me..highly intelligent and wouldn't settle for anything. When she enters the room, people WILL notice. Sophisticated but not too modern..she has eclectic fashion sense, so she's not easily pegged. Yet carefree and not into changing people. She also has a down-to-earth presence. 





I could be wrong..


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Guitar Hero..Strong willed, but loveable


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 2, 2011)

^^^Strong-willed...I'll take that.  I'm kind...but matter-of-fact when I have a point lol.  I'm very much a naturally bohemian free-spirit...but I'll say you got the earrings right, though.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Hanna-Light*..She just seems loveable too, like quirky like....very light hearted and she seems like she is sensitive..Like she isnt a aggressive person, but more laid back easy going


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Nicole Kirwan*..She seems like she is very educated.. like she dont deal with foolishness or excuses. She would be the one not quick to assume but hear both sides of the story and she only deals with facts. She is defintely one that would stand out in a room. She is very compassionate


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 2, 2011)

...I can't believe you got me down to a science!  Amazing.....

Girl....the Holy Spirit is telling you all kinds of stuff.

When I was a little girl, I use to go around saying "I'm the little old lady!"  I have always been more mature and conservative growing up and most of my friends are much older than I am.

I will have to come back later and share....this is a really cute, fun-thread!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope I got some of this right. Alicialynn86






*Alicialynn86* -  She loves to have fun and smile. When everyone is sitting around bored and sad, she shows up to cheer everyone up.  She is the one you want to hang out with and have a good time, in the Lord of course. She also knows how to switch gears when it is time to get serious. She loves the Lord and she won't back down when it comes to standing for the Lord. You can count on her to stand strong, to stand with you during times of adversity. She is beautiful and a woman of God.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep! Thats me to the "T"! I wear my hair exactly like that all the time!!!!





Health&hair28 said:


> I hope I got some of this right. @Alicialynn86
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Nathan's Girl- *Someone that knows what she wants out of life. Not easily swayed. Dont settle. She seems very understanding and compassionate. She dont take things at face value, but she is a researcher.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh wow, this is so funny!!!!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*CRLSWEETIE-* loyal dependable,responsible. she seems like a "go-getter" . Someone that keeps friends for a long time. She seems like someone that like her quiet, personal time alot..She seems like someone who may be a lil scared to open at first but when she does she loves with everything inside of her.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 2, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *CRLSWEETIE-* loyal dependable,responsible. she seems like a "go-getter" . Someone that keeps friends for a long time. She seems like someone that like her quiet, personal time alot..She seems like someone who may be a lil scared to open at first but when she does she loves with everything inside of her.



DANG....





except for the picture....


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 2, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *Nathan's Girl- *Someone that knows what she wants out of life. Not easily swayed. Dont settle. She seems very understanding and compassionate. She dont take things at face value, but she is a researcher.



  in a good way.

Okay, you've got me down to a "T" on the personality description.   There's even a physical resemblance too.  My glasses look like that and that's how I wore my hair today.


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2011)

Got a few more...

*mrselle*
Seems serious-minded and grounded; is straight to the point yet is likeable. Not much of a conversationalist because she tends to put much thought into what she says. Tries to stay out of the limelight because she believes everyone has something great to offer. Very demur and easily likeable when people meet her.







*MSee*
OK MSee, to me, seems like more like a young Big Mama, no-nonsense yet sensitive to the feelings and emotions of others. Probably can (and loves to) cook like no body's business...love her family and her children dearly and will do anything to keep them happy. She's also straightforward but is subtle in her approach..IOW, she walks softly and carries a big stick. 








*Prudent1*
Warm, big-hearted individual from whose life springs a wealth of wisdom. Loves to teach others mainly because she's a giver. Loves to share. Loves to laugh. Enjoys light-hearted banters every now and again but is just as serious when it comes to issues of the heart. She offers meat to the hearer. Fashionably, her style is what she makes it. Never out to please anyone.


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2011)

I dunno...I tend to think she looks more like this... 








Alicialynn86 said:


> Guitar Hero..Strong willed, but loveable


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *CRLSWEETIE-* loyal dependable,responsible. she seems like a "go-getter" . Someone that keeps friends for a long time. She seems like someone that like her quiet, personal time alot..She seems like someone who may be a lil scared to open at first but when she does she loves with everything inside of her.



This is what I look like

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

your beautiful! I love your skin...I got the skin tone right


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

*INVUE-*seems really laidback, down to earth. She seems like someone who is able to adjust to any evironment she's in.She seems like someone who may have a artistic side..she always seems like one who may be kinda mysterious too..

but this is alllll a hunch..i could be wrong lol


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> your beautiful! *I love your skin*...I got the skin tone right


 that's makeup....


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks really natural though!




crlsweetie912 said:


> that's makeup....


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Laela said:


> Got a few more...
> 
> *Prudent1*
> Warm, big-hearted individual from whose life springs a wealth of wisdom. Loves to teach others mainly because she's a giver. Loves to share. Loves to laugh. Enjoys light-hearted banters every now and again but is just as serious when it comes to issues of the heart. She offers meat to the hearer. Fashionably, her style is what she makes it. Never out to please anyone.


 


I see her more as PRudent1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She seems really well kept..


----------



## InVue (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 You are an amazing reader of personalities.The description is dead on. In fact, I often describe myself as laidback, creative, and mysterious.  The picture is way off though. I wish I was that young again.  I'm honored...


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86... yeah, she looks more like a Prudent1 w/ the glasses! ITA...

NOTICE...both have their heads cocked to the side, the same way


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Jdnlyn13- *She seems like she is a encourager...one who always sees the glass as "half full", she also seems like someone who you could tell anything to.She just seems like she has a peaceful spirit


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

I didnt even notice that! lol





Laela said:


> @Alicialynn86... yeah, she looks more like a Prudent1 w/ the glasses! ITA...
> 
> NOTICE...both have their heads cocked to the side, the same way


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> This is what I look likeView attachment 127783
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD



Awwww, so pretty...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Laela said:


> Alicialynn86... yeah, she looks more like a Prudent1 w/ the glasses! ITA...
> 
> *NOTICE...both have their heads cocked to the side, the same way *



Wow!  That is so cool how the both of you 'see' her head pose.  

This strikes confidence and composure.  


_
But she called my chicken 'Yard Bird'...._


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *Jdnlyn13- *She seems like she is a encourager...one who always sees the glass as "half full", she also seems like someone who you could tell anything to.  She just seems like she has a peaceful spirit



She looks happy and confident...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yall remember this thread


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> Yall remember this thread



Beautiful thread.   I miss @Jdnlyn13; I pray that all is well and that she is totally healed in Jesus' Name.


LucieLoo12....

Where did you find the pictures?  Is there a picture gallery online; it would be great so I can share pictures of my impressions.   

Thanks in advance, Love.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Beautiful thread. I miss @Jdnlyn13; I pray that all is well and that she is totally healed in Jesus' Name.
> 
> 
> @LucieLoo12....
> ...


 
I just googled it. "Beautiful black women"


----------

